# tuf 10 - rampage titties



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

YouTube - Titties on The Ultimate Fighter: Heavyweights! [HD]

LMAO ..

Rampage is hilarious ..

When Rashad says what if i called you dickface everyday and he replies that'd be funny

That picture he got drawn aswell

"Got Milk"

Titties is funny though, acting all tough .. He's had 10 wins and 0 losses, but most have been in small organizations in texas .. dude should just take it on the chin, the best way to put it in his facve would be to win TUF


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

lol "i cant even spell titties"


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

lol so funny


----------



## Helix1x (Oct 19, 2009)

Titties!!!

I love these heavyweights, they all look like theyve been in the pub for the past 4 years instead of a gym. Rampage is a pisser though, loves winding people up, Titties especially.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

you including Kimbo in that comment ?


----------



## Helix1x (Oct 19, 2009)

Yeah apart from Kimbo and that other huge guy Mark. I actually want Kimbo to get another chance to fight, he's entertaining.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Most importantlly .. he seems like a nice guy .. there to learn and better himself


----------



## Rob.L (Sep 22, 2009)

I've found this one of the better seasons, I had read some stuff about Kimbo before this but didn't really know much about him, that said he is not how I would have imagined him to be. Totally Calm, composed, and respectful. I admit that the show would be boring if there weren't any characters or arguments but this is the way all fighters should be, maybe its his age?


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Not overly enjoyed this season tbh, i enjoy the fact that heavyweights are in the season but thats about it, i ditest this whole WWE squabbling shit that Rash-guard and Mr.T are playing out.

I really liked Rampage when i first got into MMA, then he joined UFC and the more and more he got into my face the more i dislike the guy, for his sheer arrogance and put it this way: he isn't exactly a great role model for kids in the sport is he?

He gets pissed and smashes up a door, bullies everyone and squabbles with another guy... reminds me of my 12yr old cousin.

Quinton "barleys rusk" Jackson


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

I suspect a lot of it he's been told to do .. but behind the scene videos show the 2 coaches have a laugh together


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Which part didn't you read Jeevan? obviously I know alot of it is "playedup" which is why i mention this in my post.

One of the main reasons for liking MMA or shall i say UFC was because of the whole "as real as it gets" thing they had marketed towards us.

if i would of known they were intent on going down the WWE route i would of stuck with my Bret Hart fixation and continued to watch that shit


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

I tell ya titties is gonna have the piss taken out of him the next he fights anywhere.

"Yo Titties wossurp"

It aint gonna stop.

This season isnt going to be any where near as good as last season simply because it was the US v the Brits. I dont feel the same way about Mcnouget.


----------



## joeedoom (Jul 31, 2009)

SteSteez said:


> Which part didn't you read Jeevan? obviously I know alot of it is "playedup" which is why i mention this in my post.
> 
> One of the main reasons for liking MMA or shall i say UFC was because of the whole "as real as it gets" thing they had marketed towards us.
> 
> if i would of known they were intent on going down the WWE route i would of stuck with my Bret Hart fixation and continued to watch that shit


Nothing wrong with Bret Hart mate!


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

I love Rampage but the "titties" thing is boring me now ... not that funny anymore...

whats done my head in is that Dana White has been saying its the best season ever in the build up and to be honest its been one of the worst for me ..... the first few fights were absolutly shocking and theyve only got slightly better


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

This season has been confirmation that I don't like reality shows of any kind. The ufc are misting the oppertunity to make an I teresting program. It should concentrate on the training. How the train , technique etc. But then it would ptob appeal to just the geeks like me.

I don't want to see pissed up fighters crying any more the firkin tarts.


----------



## rhysyboy2 (May 28, 2009)

wow im not the only one who wants to see them train more, i wanna see them putting hard working hitting the stacks not drawing stupid pictures of each other thats not :tuf fighting like i wanna see it


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Regardless....I think they all need to train more - either totally out of shape or fairly clueless (imho) I actually enjoy the piss taking as it's the only part of the show that has an entertainment value to a point - as I ain't watching it for the fights anymore!!.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

I agree with the training coverage, they should definitely show it more, much like they do on The Contender.

That being said, the pissing about and winding up is hilarious, imo. Not an overly big reality TV fan, but when you have guys like Rampage who won't shut up and make you laugh with every word that comes out of their mouth, it's bearable. :rofl:


----------

